# Just a small wishful thinking



## chlrbwls (Oct 24, 2011)

With all of the great support from the devs for our fascinate in regards to ics rom builds, i wish there was a comparison chart between the rom builds to see which one might suit ppl best.

Anyone have thoughts on this and if you have a favorite rom please do tell which one and why

I beliver there are
- THS 6.5
- Gummy Fassy
- AOKP rom
- Codename

Please do share!

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## mcgleevn (Aug 29, 2011)

AOKP... daily driver, fast, stable, lots to customize, great support and devs... plus rainbow powered unicorns


----------



## bdogg718k (Dec 28, 2011)

i must agree. flashed AOKP milestone 4 yesterday and loving it. everything flashaholic said is true


----------



## puk3n (Jun 12, 2011)

3 for 3 hands down i must admit the AOKP offers me much. now if i can get this phone off its a$$ to make me a sandwich i might leak bodily fluids in excitement


----------



## mwebs13 (Nov 1, 2011)

I will have to go Four for Four. I flashed this when it first came out and it has been my daily driver w/o any real problems....


----------



## nicklovell23 (Aug 27, 2011)

5 for 5 its the most stable rom ive been on for some time..

Sent from my SCH-I800 using Tapatalk


----------



## j2cool (Aug 24, 2011)

6 for 6... super fast, super customizable, most bug-free so far, and officially supported and merged into source, so we're just like its original devices, getting fixes and updates just as frequently.


----------



## Stevespear426 (Nov 21, 2011)

7 for 7 I want to run the others for debugging purposes, but I keep coming back to the unicorn.

Sent from my Glitched AOKP Unicorn.


----------



## jadenguy (Aug 23, 2011)

8 for 8, I was worried I would miss TSM Res and its customization but AOKP has that and stability!

Tapatalking on my Fascinate


----------



## chlrbwls (Oct 24, 2011)

How are the mms and the 158mb bug did AOKP pass beyond it?

Sent from My Fascinating Icecream Sandwich


----------



## Wyman881 (Jul 12, 2011)

9 for 9... its a super smooth ROM. Best hands down.

Sent from my ICS Mezmerize


----------



## badenglishihave (Aug 25, 2011)

10 for AOKP. Nuff said.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## mcgleevn (Aug 29, 2011)

chlrbwls said:


> How are the mms and the 158mb bug did AOKP pass beyond it?
> 
> Sent from My Fascinating Icecream Sandwich


My mesmerize sends mms (wifi off) and I have yet to have a problem with /data issues


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

i prefer enyos honeycomb port, idk what the fuss is about aokp.

Sent from my Honeycomb'd SCH-i500


----------



## Andre08 (Jul 7, 2011)

AOKP is the win

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## knivesout (Dec 1, 2011)

I think I'm #13? Yeah, now that I've found that DSP manager zip for ICS roms, AOKP has become my fave. THS is a really solid rom too, it's just up to you as far as what your preference is. CM9 or AOKP? You can't really go wrong with either in my experience.


----------



## nograsswillgrow (Oct 11, 2011)

sageDieu said:


> i prefer enyos honeycomb port, idk what the fuss is about aokp.
> 
> Sent from my Honeycomb'd SCH-i500


I'm with this guy.


----------



## j2cool (Aug 24, 2011)

chlrbwls said:


> How are the mms and the 158mb bug did AOKP pass beyond it?
> 
> Sent from My Fascinating Icecream Sandwich


yes. MMS works completely (send/receive/over wifi), and no low space warnings for me, and I install quite a few apps.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## js1n3m (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm going to have to go against the grain and say THS 6.5. Its rock solid and have never received low storage warning. Never force closes (like AOKP has) and has a sleep toggle! AOKP is nice, but who cares where the clock is? Unicorns are girly if you ask me.


----------



## DrkGhst87 (Jul 2, 2011)

Again, going against the grain... this is more of a personal preference over a functionality preference... but I choose MIUI v4, bugs and all (cant wait till they get ironed out, but for the most part it is functional for me). I've always been an MIUI fanboy, and I take nothing away from all of the other ICS roms out there. Becuase if it werent for my fanboyism i'd be on AOKP like my gf is lol.


----------



## mcgleevn (Aug 29, 2011)

tell me another rom that has swagger other than aokp?

also, quit hatin' on the rainbow-powered pink unicorns

one more thing: team aokp, can you port this







to the mez?


----------



## Stevespear426 (Nov 21, 2011)

mcgleevn said:


> tell me another rom that has swagger other than aokp?
> 
> also, quit hatin' on the rainbow-powered pink unicorns
> 
> ...


The puking unicorn or the ROM?

Sent from my Glitched AOKP Unicorn.


----------



## mcgleevn (Aug 29, 2011)

haha I was jus kiddn around... jus thought the cover was neat


----------



## Stevespear426 (Nov 21, 2011)

mcgleevn said:


> haha I was jus kiddn around... jus thought the cover was neat


Nice

Sent from my Glitched AOKP Unicorn.


----------

